# No idle speed what the heck



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

So I pick my car back up after work today they had to fix my steering again and check the tranny again they say there's nothing wrong with the transmission wtf bs the car idles at 1100 rpm that is not right it has to b lower than that if you guys could give me your idle speeds in park or at a stop light that would be great GM is apparently ran by idiots I am not happy at all thanks for your help guys I hope someone can help with this I can't be getting good gas mileage idling at 1100 1200 rpm that can't be right :angry:


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

GM says they have no set idle speeds for cars 2011 and up that seems ridiculous and not right anybody have any thoughts


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

1100RPM is high idle when the engine is cold, perfectly normal.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I should elaborate since you seem so mad about this, all cars have a higher idle when you start them in cold weather & will drop to a more normal 600-800RPM after a few minutes.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I should elaborate since you seem so mad about this, all cars have a higher idle when you start them in cold weather & will drop to a more normal 600-800RPM after a few minutes.


I just drove 40 min. And sat in my garage for about ten min. Waiting for it to drop it never has the cold idle on my cruze is at about 1300 rpm


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds like your automatic choke (or whatever passes for the choke in the Cruze) isn't working properly. 1300 RPM is normal until the engine starts to warm up and then it should drop to the 700-800 range.


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

I would recommend contacting GM and/or Stacy on this forum. Car should idle at approximately 1100 for fast idle/700 after warmed up as everyone has mentioned. I doubt it is this simple but it sounds like the computer is not receiving a signal telling it the engine is warmed up so it continues to use cold engine parameters. On older models they used to use a temp sensor wired to the computer. I would imagine the setup is still basically the same on our cars and it sounds like yours is having this or a related issue.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

TODD2869 said:


> I would recommend contacting GM and/or Stacy on this forum. Car should idle at approximately 1100 for fast idle/700 after warmed up as everyone has mentioned.


I agree with Todd.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Now that I think about it the automatic transmission does run higher RPM until around 175degrees is reached. Idle out of gear in park does drop sooner, but I have seen mine running at 1100RPM driving as well(idling at stop light). 

Not a real issue, think this is just to help speed up the warm up process & bring the trans fluid up to a decent temp quicker. This is very similar to how the torque converter does not lockup at highway speeds until around 175degrees is reached.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The temperature thing is a great point, especially as cold as it's been. Was your car at full operating temperature as Spaceout suggested?


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

i drove the car 40 min. last night and sat in my garage for about ten min. waiting for it to drop it never did this morning it was at about 1300/1400 for warm up then it droped to about 900 but then when i drove it to work this morning 40min. it went back up to 1100/1200 and would not drop i bought the car for good gas mileage but at these resting RPMs i highly dought im getting good gas mileage


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mattyf2 said:


> i bought the car for good gas mileage but at these resting RPMs i highly dought im getting good gas mileage


You will never get good gas mileage in the winter in any car(hybrid included). Once the weather warms up in a couple months your car will warm much quicker & Idle RPMs drop quicker. 

Its just the really cold weather we are having, once its in the 25-50 degree range you will start to see major changes in your cars warm up times. For me it seems the cruze starts to take much longer to warm up at 20 degrees and lower.


EDIT: I should also add that I have seen a 6-8mpg drop from my usual summer average, but am still getting a respectable 27-29mpg in mixed driving. some of my drop is the increase idling(I never do that in the summer), but allot is the longer warmup times.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

the car is warmed up after 40min of driving it has to be warm how long should i drive before its warm?


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mattyf2 said:


> i drove the car 40 min. last night and sat in my garage for about ten min. waiting for it to drop it never did this morning it was at about 1300/1400 for warm up then it droped to about 900 but then when i drove it to work this morning 40min. it went back up to 1100/1200 and would not drop i bought the car for good gas mileage but at these resting RPMs i highly dought im getting good gas mileage


did you read this?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Doesn't entirely matter how long you drive since the 1.4L engine loses heat quickly with the heater on. If the engine is not at 170-200 degrees, the idle is higher.

Check with the coolant temperature screen in your DIC display (under the vehicle info section), if your car has it.

Idling at a few hundred RPM higher won't significantly affect your MPG.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

This is kind of a douchey thing to do but I feel the need to point out that it doesn't matter what your idle speed is. With the car stopped and at idle, you're getting ZERO mpg. No forward motion + engine running = 0mpg.

Take the car to a dealer and have them take a look at it. If you think your dealer is full of crap, go to a different one.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

WX4WTF said:


> This is kind of a douchey thing to do but I feel the need to point out that it doesn't matter what your idle speed is. With the car stopped and at idle, you're getting ZERO mpg. No forward motion + engine running = 0mpg.
> 
> 
> true but what about the whole dropping into nuetral thing like the car did when i first bought it? I know this is not right


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

The car has been to the shop the transmission has been rebuilt because of this high idle issue the dealer does not think its right either but GM says its controlled by the CPU GM said that if my car idles at 2500 RPM its ok I just picked the car up yesterday for the second time my car has been at the dealer for over a month out of the last 2 months


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Idling at a few hundred RPM higher won't significantly affect your MPG QUOTE

BUT IT isnt RIGHT EITHER


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Hopefully Stacy will jump in on this and get you the assistance you are looking for.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

I did not realize the car cooled down so fast when its still running being that i work with hot steel all day youd think id know how fast steel/alluminum cool, weld instructor CWI/CWE


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks guys but GM has already told me its a dealer isue this came fom alady named Monica she suppose to be at the top of the food chain there at the GM customer service center but im not to sure very unhelpful I love this car hense the reason ive stuffed about 6000 dollers in the stereo im mad cause im gonna have to take it all out im about to trade it off if i cant figure it out ive always bought GM but i think im done


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mattyf2 said:


> I did not realize the car cooled down so fast when its still running being that i work with hot steel all day youd think id know how fast steel/alluminum cool, weld instructor CWI/CWE


That's fantastic and completely irrelevant.

Look at the temp on the dash.

If you want to, take a video showing us the high idle, and show the engine temperature in it as well.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Most have noticed on here long idle periods do not generate a ton of heat. For me even in really cold weather it seems 4-6minutes of idling builds enough heat to start driving & keep the windows clear. I still leave the hot/cold dial at the 1 o'clock position & fan speed on 2 until the car is up to temp, again as allot have noticed the heater core/fan will actually start cooling the car off idling or driving easy with the fan on high & the temp dial maxed. If you wait until the car is warmed closer to operating temp 180-230 this seems to help the engine retain the heat it has generated. 

I hate the natural at stop signs thing the trans does & actually LOVE that when the car is not warmed in the winter the 1100RPM in gear idle it does not do this. 

I will state this again, ALL CARS IDLE HIGHER WHEN THEY ARE COLD. This is completely normal operation. There is nothing wrong with your car. Some have claimed 30+ minute warm up time in this 10degree or less weather we are having, most of those people are not waiting for the car to warm before blasting the heat. Remember the heater core is a tiny radiator with fan attached & with such a small engine maxing the fan speed actually is cooling the car. 

Some can claim the radiator may be designed to big/efficient for this engine size, but in reality GM has to try & find a happy medium between a desert mountain in 115+ degree heat & -30 in a Canadian winter. Thinking of both extremes which one do you think would leave your stranded on the side of the road, a somewhat cold car on 15degree or less days or an overheated car on the 100+ day?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

As for my 2012 LTZ RS Automatic when cold the RPMs are around 1200 then it drops to 750 RPMs after about 30 seconds.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Bohdan said:


> As for my 2012 LTZ RS Automatic when cold the RPMs are around 1200 then it drops to 750 RPMs after about 30 seconds.


Maybe in park, take a look while stopped at a sign/light, bet that's more like 1100rpm until warmed up with the automatic.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

I will state this again, ALL CARS IDLE HIGHER WHEN THEY ARE COLD. This is completely normal operation. There is nothing wrong with your car. Some have claimed 30+ minute warm up time in this 10degree or less weather we are having, most of those people are not waiting for the car to warm before blasting the heat. Remember the heater core is a tiny radiator with fan attached & with such a small engine maxing the fan speed actually is cooling the car. 

Sorry but your wrong about my situation my car did it when it was 40 degrees back in December THAtS why I brought it in


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mattyf2 said:


> Sorry but your wrong about my situation my car did it when it was 40 degrees back in December THAtS why I brought it in


Sigh... 

40 degrees is more than cold enough to kick on high idle when you start the car, but should kick down to 800-900RPM in park within 30seconds to a minute when only slightly cold. I have never paid much attention since this is normal operation for any car but think even on 50 degree mornings it might kick on high idle shortly.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mattyf2 said:


> So I pick my car back up after work today they had to fix my steering again and check the tranny again they say there's nothing wrong with the transmission wtf bs the car idles at 1100 rpm that is not right it has to b lower than that if you guys could give me your idle speeds in park or at a stop light that would be great GM is apparently ran by idiots I am not happy at all thanks for your help guys I hope someone can help with this I can't be getting good gas mileage idling at 1100 1200 rpm that can't be right :angry:




Mattyf2,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

